

Polyglot Programming with Groovy    - va_coder
http://docs.codehaus.org/display/GROOVY/Polyglot+Programming+with+Groovy
Calling Clojure from Groovy looks cool
======
icey
I looked at Groovy a few months ago and really wanted to like it.
Unfortunately, I couldn't really find anything that it did that made it stand
out from the other mountain of choices of languages that live on the JVM.

Between Scala, Jython and JRuby, I think Groovy is going to have an uphill
battle for adoption.

Are there any Groovy developers out there who can shed some light on what it
provides that you couldn't get from a language with a larger audience?

